# Donating to Dimensions



## HeatherBBW (Oct 16, 2005)

Just a little note that I am going to post in all of the forums because I know that Conrad probably won't 

To let everyone know that I put together a donation page for those who care to give back to Dimensions for all they have provided us for free all these years. If you look at the top of the page you will see the donation link  

I know that many aren't in a position to make a donation, but I know that some are and hope they will take the leap 

There are donation options as little as $1 per month - that's cheaper then a Dunkin Donuts Latte All those dollars will add up if everyone jumps on the support Dimensions Train 

Here is to hoping this little project works out!

Fat Hugs,
Heather

Here is the link again: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/donate/


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 16, 2005)

You know that I will. Good luck!


----------



## Deidrababe (Oct 17, 2005)

Done! If EVERYONE donates 1 dollar a month, it really will add up!

Come on guys and gals.......

XOXOXO

Deeds


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 17, 2005)

Yup, monthly donation set up... done and done!!


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 17, 2005)

I put some in, which is amazing since I'm normally such a mooch. I figure if I'm going to use up this much bandwidth by starting popular threads I might as well pay for some 

Not to mention, I got into a "while I'm at it" frame of mind and donated to these guys too. They could be defending us sometime soon, if the gov't decides we're "indecent".


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 24, 2005)

Glad to help.......albeit only one dollar a month........maybe I can raise it more in few months!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 31, 2005)

And thanks Conrad and Ruby for all the dedication over the years
Ruth Gillingham
AKA Ruffie


----------



## fatlane (Oct 31, 2005)

Let's see... I use this forum to ADVERTISE my pay site... hmmm... I post large graphics that suck down his bandwidth also in shameless self-promotion...

Well, it'll be the Tragedy of the Commons if I don't contribute. I'd hate to see the forum get over-grazed. And, perhaps, Conrad or Heather or someone with moderator-like powers should enforce the paysite promoters' contributions. Otherwise we're just, well, _spamming..._

Ew. Nasty word, that. Then again, what else is there to describe one who takes advantage of a free advertising medium and makes it unfun for persons involved? 

I'm cutting the check right now. The PayPal donation, more appropriately.


----------



## saucywench (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *SoVerySoft*
_I wanted to remind you that during this season of love, this season of giving, this season of joy, maybe we should show Conrad some love by giving him a few bucks which would enable this terrific site to continue, thereby bringing us all joy!_

_Seriously though, why not send a little something?_
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*You read my mind, Randi* 
I have been considering making a similar post for the last two weeks, at least. I'm not sure how much traffic this forum gets, and haven't seen yet whether you've cross-posted to the other forums.

I would like to add a little more, though. People, have you ever considered what your life would be like without Dimensions? Please, seriously, give it some thought. I know I've seen how frantic people become, whether on the boards or in chat, when the server goes down, or something equally terrifying happens and we can't get our daily fix of whatever draws us to this site. Dimensions means so much to so many people--I just don't think that can be emphasized, or, in actuality, realized--unless we really stop to think about it.

I know this time of year is not good in some aspects; many of us are deeper in debt because of holiday obligations. But--you know what? If you take the time to click on the link that Randi provided, or just click on the Donate button, and read the whole thing, you will notice that you can pay in small increments--ones that are very manageable for most of us. Again, as you ponder what this past year has meant to you, please consider the impact that Dimensions makes on your life daily, and ask yourselves what it is worth to you.



HeatherBBW said:


> Just a little note that I am going to post in all of the forums because I know that Conrad probably won't
> 
> To let everyone know that I put together a donation page for those who care to give back to Dimensions for all they have provided us for free all these years. If you look at the top of the page you will see the donation link
> 
> ...


----------



## EvilBob (Dec 30, 2005)

I have only been on Dimensions a week and it has been valuable enough that I have set up a recurring donation to Conrad. However, the Paypal says the cash is goin' to "Ruby Blickenstorfer" - so I hope it did it right! lol


----------



## fatlane (Dec 30, 2005)

That's where my money went, too. It's all good, N.V. EvilBob.


----------



## FEast (Dec 31, 2005)

EvilBob said:


> I have only been on Dimensions a week and it has been valuable enough that I have set up a recurring donation to Conrad. However, the Paypal says the cash is goin' to "Ruby Blickenstorfer" - so I hope it did it right! lol


Not to worry. Ruby is Conrad's wife, and she runs the DIM office. You did a good thing, evil or not. Happy New Year, Bob!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Jes (Jan 3, 2006)

Is it wrong to be curious about totals? I kind of want to see a Telethon style board, or one of those thermometer thingies. Just b/c I'm curious! I keep meaning to send in my moolah--I have the check written, but I've been drunk for the past 2 weeks. And in jail.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 7, 2006)

I just got my quarterly totals from what I made on Chippy Radio and the Amazon function on my site (you search via me and I get a commission). It's not much since the things just started, but I will be donating the full amount since I'm sure several people here have used both. 

Once things get a bit more set up and more people from the different places that come to my site use it (particularly those pesky Cardinal fans) I'll make sure Dimensions gets a cut of it.

Whee!


----------



## Jane (Jan 7, 2006)

For a rodent, you're a pretty good egg. I gave via paypal this week.


----------



## Rubybbw (Mar 7, 2006)

EvilBob said:


> I have only been on Dimensions a week and it has been valuable enough that I have set up a recurring donation to Conrad. However, the Paypal says the cash is goin' to "Ruby Blickenstorfer" - so I hope it did it right! lol


Bob, thank you mucho, mucho!!
I made the mistake of changing my email on Pay Pal, not realizing it would show up on your much appreciated donations/subscriptions. Conrad let me know immidiately, and I went in and changed it back to what it said originally. Somehow, you got in on that small lapse, hence the confusion.
It all goes to the same place.....Dimensionsmagazine.com, and really helps pay the bill.
Thank you so very much for giving...and so graciously....and welcome.

Hugs,

Ruby


----------



## Rubybbw (Mar 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> Is it wrong to be curious about totals? I kind of want to see a Telethon style board, or one of those thermometer thingies. Just b/c I'm curious! I keep meaning to send in my moolah--I have the check written, but I've been drunk for the past 2 weeks. And in jail.



That sounds like fun. 
UhmUmou said, "I've been drunk for the past 2 weeks. And in jail.". Which jail are you in and do they serve the booze all day long or what time should I visit you to get in on the drinkies?, LOL

Thanks for the kind thoughts,,

Hugs,

Ruby


----------



## Jes (Mar 15, 2006)

well what's the total, then? eh?


----------



## safunguy06 (Mar 23, 2006)

You've got my support definitly! Thanks!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 16, 2006)

FEast said:


> Not to worry. Ruby is Conrad's wife, and she runs the DIM office. You did a good thing, evil or not. Happy New Year, Bob!~Bountifully, Fuchsia



Well that answers that question... I set up the monthly thing and wondered at the name... ​


----------



## JMNYC (Sep 15, 2006)

Kicked in a sawbuck this morning. Thanks, Ruby and Conrad!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 7, 2006)

I finally convinced hubby that I really wanted to help. It's only a $1 but I know that every little bit helps! Thanks Conrad and all for this wonderful community.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm a poor chick, but Dimensions has brought so much to me including a wonderful man is just a short period of time. So, I donated what I could for now. However, I run a nonprofit and I know that any donation, no matter how little, is needed.

Thanks for being here for ME, Dimensions!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 2, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> I'm a poor chick, but Dimensions has brought so much to me including a wonderful man is just a short period of time. So, I donated what I could for now. However, I run a nonprofit and I know that any donation, no matter how little, is needed.
> 
> Thanks for being here for ME, Dimensions!



You're an angel, Arrythmia, thanks! Every little bit helps around here, and just in case folks don't know, you can do a monthly donation thru pay pal. $3.00 a month gets you access to the clubhouse. And if you ain't been in the clubhouse, you've no idea what you're missin'!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 3, 2007)

Wee! I just paid my $30 and can't wait to play with the big kids in the Club House!

When do I get my secret handshake?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 3, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Wee! I just paid my $30 and can't wait to play with the big kids in the Club House!
> 
> When do I get my secret handshake?



hahaha, rule number one of The Clubhouse. 

Never talk about The Clubhouse. 


(all secret instructions found inside!)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 5, 2007)

I upped my donation last night. Now I put in $4 a month! I still wish I could do more and will if the opportunity arises. This place is such a wonderful community and has made a significant impact on my life. Thanks again Conrad and all who keep this place going!  

~Punkin


----------



## Jane (Jun 5, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Wee! I just paid my $30 and can't wait to play with the big kids in the Club House!
> 
> When do I get my secret handshake?



Who told her about the secret handsnake? Oh, nevermind.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 7, 2007)

I seem to remember there being an address where a check or money order could be sent to donate to Dims, is that still possible? I had bad things happen to my Paypal account, I'm not going to use them anymore...

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## Aireman (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought it was only fair since I seem to spend at least half my on line time here. 5$ a month is worth it! Thanks for being here.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 7, 2008)

Aireman said:


> I thought it was only fair since I seem to spend at least half my on line time here. 5$ a month is worth it! Thanks for being here.




Make sure you contact Conrad with your paypal address and subscrition info because that donation qualifies you for Clubhouse access.  

Drop him a PM at webmaster, just make sure to include your paypal info so he can identify you on the subscription list.


----------



## bexy (Jan 7, 2008)

HeatherBBW said:


> Just a little note that I am going to post in all of the forums because I know that Conrad probably won't
> 
> To let everyone know that I put together a donation page for those who care to give back to Dimensions for all they have provided us for free all these years. If you look at the top of the page you will see the donation link
> 
> ...




*done and done! thanks for making it so easy heather! xo*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

$5 a month from me.  I would love to be able to donate more but Im not in a position to do that at the moment but I do love this site and Im glad that I can help out even if it is only in a small way.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 11, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> $5 a month from me.  I would love to be able to donate more but Im not in a position to do that at the moment but I do love this site and Im glad that I can help out even if it is only in a small way.



That is wonderful and greatly appreciated. Small is good. Never underestimate your donation.  It really helps Conrad offset the costs of running this big site.


----------



## bb19 (Feb 26, 2008)

when i can figure out finances i will donate as much as i can


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> $5 a month from me.  I would love to be able to donate more but Im not in a position to do that at the moment but I do love this site and Im glad that I can help out even if it is only in a small way.



LINDA!!!! Hello and welcome back!!!! I missed you in the lounge!!!! :wubu:


----------



## mel (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm sorry I haven't done this earlier  Dims has been so great to me. I am on the right track now


----------

